
Swedish professor gets laptop stolen - thief mails backup of his data - hugoahlberg
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/10/the-culture-that-is-sweden.html
======
Semiapies
Also mentioned in an earlier thread about cnet's coverage of this story:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1804874>

(At least the writer this post links has the sense to say "Either way, he's
still a jerk.", as opposed to that first post's paen to the thief's kindness.)

